# spiral on my mill, mechanical not cnc



## warf (Dec 15, 2012)

First post.
Made this, just cause. 90 deg gear box from a ryding lawn mower deck and bicycle gearing onto mt indexing head/rotery table. many ratios availble. with a 18 speed bike if I remember right I can get from 1 rev in about 9" to 1 in 108".

I figured I was useing some of yalls ideas Id reciprocate. Thanks


----------



## idahoan (Dec 15, 2012)

That's cool!
Show us what you made with it?

Dave


----------



## vcutajar (Dec 16, 2012)

Ingenious. 

Vince


----------



## warf (Dec 16, 2012)

The only thing Ive cut was a wood dowel to prove to myself it worked.
Want to do a gun barrel.


----------



## Hopefuldave (Dec 17, 2012)

But... Where are the derailleurs for quick-change? 

(Yeah, I know, the backlash would be horrendous - Campagnolo's Paris-Roubaix [1] setup from the 50's might work though)

Dave H. (the other one)

[1] http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/campagnolo.html - a rack in the rear triangle, unlock the wheel, back-pedal to take up tension while you shift, then lock back up - no, I wouldn't want to ride one, either!


----------

